# Alutech Wildsau oder nicht?



## Froschloeffel (22. Dezember 2004)

HI
Wie ist denn das Alutech Wildsau Hardride. In den Tests die ich bis jetzt gelesen hab steht immer, dass es auch für Freeride Touren gedacht ist.
Da ich aber vorwiegend Downhill Freeride und street fahre und dass auch ein wenig härter weiß ich nicht ob es das richtige Bike für mich ist. Genügend Federweg hätte es ja aber Bergauf fahre ich mit dem bike dann sowieso nicht. Sollte ich es für meinen Einsatzzweck dann überhaupt kaufen?
Hab leider nicht genügend Geld für ein Wildsau DH.
mfg domi


----------



## Piefke (22. Dezember 2004)

Das "auch für FR-Touren geeignet" bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach darauf, das man mit einer Wildsau auch noch bergauf fahren kann, weil:
- sie mit drei Kettenblättern fahr bar ist
- die Sattelstütze voll versenkbar ist
- der Viergelenkhinterbau sehr effektiv arbeitet

Das meint nicht, dass der Rahmen härtere Belastungen nicht aushält. Und wenn du dir mal die Beschreibung der Wlidsau Hardride durchliest, steht da nix von Tourenbike. Auch bietet Alutech 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gokke (22. Dezember 2004)

Moin moin

Also ich hab sone Sau Hardride,die wiegt so knappe 20 KG und Tourenfahren ist damit wirklich nicht unbedingt ein Genuß,is natürlich ne Frage mit welchen Parts du die Sau ausrüstest,ich bin Gardaseefan und auch ma im Bikepark,und ich hab die Sau mit meinen 105 KG noch an keine Grenze gekriegt,ich würde sagen und das aus überzeugung....die steckt fast alles wech.....

Gruß
Gokke


----------



## appollo (22. Dezember 2004)

hi!
hab mir jetz zwar auch die neue DH SAU zu gelegt, aber in unserm verein gibt es jetz auch schon mal 2 hardrides! demnächst werden wohl auch noch ein paar folgen!    und ich denke auch, das man die hardride ganz unterschiedlich aufbauen kann! kommt nur auf die parts an.... man kann sie mit einbrückengabel fahren und mit na dicken shiver...
und maui aus unserm verein is mit seiner sehr zufrieden und metzelt das ding eigentlich nur en DH bergab     

und ich kann nur sagen, es FUNZT   

natürlich nich wie meine DH SAU    

nee, is schon ne amtliche DH maschine

grüße max 

-----> SOULRIDER-EV <-----


----------



## Froschloeffel (22. Dezember 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> hab mir jetz zwar auch die neue DH SAU zu gelegt, aber in unserm verein gibt es jetz auch schon mal 2 hardrides! demnächst werden wohl auch noch ein paar folgen!    und ich denke auch, das man die hardride ganz unterschiedlich aufbauen kann! kommt nur auf die parts an.... man kann sie mit einbrückengabel fahren und mit na dicken shiver...
> und maui aus unserm verein is mit seiner sehr zufrieden und metzelt das ding eigentlich nur en DH bergab
> 
> ...




Hi
Na denn! Wie schauts mit der 888 mit 200mm aus? Baut die zu hoch in ner Sau? Oder ist das noch ok?


----------



## ewoq (22. Dezember 2004)

street mit 200mm ?

kauf dir ein bike für DH&FR und eins für street.


----------



## Froschloeffel (22. Dezember 2004)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> street mit 200mm ?
> 
> kauf dir ein bike für DH&FR und eins für street.



hab schon ein Hardtail mit dem ich street fahre aber das Bike soll halt auch mal einen Treppengap mitmachen wenn ich mit meinem Fully unterwegs bin. Ich kann halt immer nur mit einem Bike rumfahren(logisch) und wir machen auch öfters mal Trips zu anderen Downhillstrecken, da werden wir aber auch mal die nächstgelegene Stadt erkunden. Aber Street wird nicht so viel gefahren dann mit dem Fully. Also passt eine 888???


----------



## NitroCobra (22. Dezember 2004)

hi

fahre die sau mit der t8
der lenkwinkel is sehr extrem (63-66° )
ich bin aber sehr zurieden damit, und es gibt auch keine probleme wegen der stabilität. der jürgen hat mir gesagt, das die worldcup hardrides auch mit 63° gafahren wurden

nur noch n tip: 

da das tretlager bei steilem lenkwinkel mit der t8 extrem hoch ist (bei mir ca. 42 cm)  würde ich an deiner stelle folgendes machen:

-lenkwinkel vom jürgen anpassen lassen
-eine oder 2 nummern kleiner als normal und n längeres oberrohr machen lassen (also die länge von der normalen grösse)

oder du nimmst 24" laufräder und lässt dir den hinterbau nicht anpassen auf 24"


----------



## free.rider (22. Dezember 2004)

Glück auf !!

Ich fahre Wildsau Enduro mit Marzocchi Super T Pro,Truvativ und Sram, wiegt so um die 18,5 Kg.
Damit fahre ich Bergrauf und runter   Und nen fetter Drop darf es auch mal sein. Wenn Du nicht professionell mit 80 Km/H den Berg runter schredderst
bist Du mir nem Hardride oder Enduro bestens bedient, es sei denn das Du einen
Taschenlift hast, dann kannst Du auch Dropsau fahren  

Gruss
Freerider


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Dezember 2004)

Na endlich mal jemand der mit ner Sau auch bergauf fährt. Wie viele Höhenmeter  sind das denn so im Normal- oder auch im Extremfall. Und wie steil ist noch fahrbar? Wie hoch steht denn dabei der Sattel über oder unter dem Lenker?
Und wieviel schneller ist man mit einem 12kg Hardtail? Fast jeder sagt ja dass 18kg viel zu schwer für uphill sind. Aber wenn ich mir meine 5kg Camelback aufschnalle merke ich da keinen Unterschied. Mal ehrlich, würdest du mit deiner Sau ne mittelschwere Alpenüberquerung machen? Ist das Gewicht wirklich so entscheidend?


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahre mit meiner Wildsau Hardride auch bergab und bergauf.
Wie steil geht? - Wenn ich die Gabel absenke, bis der Hinterreifen nicht mehr greift.
Sattelhöhe? - Das geniale an dem Rahmen ist ja die voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, ich habe Größe M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr (44 cm) und mit ner 400er Sattelstütze hat man einen riesigen Verstellbereich.
Alpenüberquerung? - Ja, aber da würde ich hinten einen schmaleren Reifen draufziehen, bei meinem 2,6er Al Mighty schleift die Kette beim kleinen Kettenblatt und großem Ritzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss da steh ich auf weiter Flur alleine da - aber ich find die 888 ********. 
Warum nicht ne big ego oder shiver oder SuperT (die fand ich echt klasse)? Ich fahr mit meiner Sau auch hin und wieder in der Stadt - mei sie is schon schwer - aber um irgendwo runter zu springen passts auch in der Stadt - das geht schon. Klar elegantes rumgeblödel is dann nicht mehr so aber dafür hat man ja dann s Hardtail - n Radlader wirkt auch nicht filigran.
Ich hab ne big ego drin hängen - man bekommt sie auch den Berg rauf am Gardasee - klar nicht schnell aber sie geht so 1000 Hm rauf - manchmal möcht man schon an den Wegrand kotzen - aber s geht. (Stange durch die Achse durch und an der Brücke runterspannen)
Ja und dann natürlich wie Du sie aufbaust zwischen 16 und 21 Kilo. 
Ach ja und was ich nicht kapier wieso sich jemand die Sau für 1 Kettenblatt kauft - an die FR kannst Du trotzdem ne Kettenführung ranbauen. Dann irgendwie die Deweli für 2 Blätter von NC 17 - dann is es ne 
Eierlegende-Wollmilch-Sau. Mit nem 222er Dämpfer (der passt grad) hast du 240 mm Federweg - ja und wenn der nicht reicht - dann zähl ich wohl eher zu den cc Fahrern ;-)
Ach ja und kauf se mit dem Fox. 

cu Blackhohlez


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (31. Dezember 2004)

TheTomminator schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich mal jemand der mit ner Sau auch bergauf fährt. Wie viele Höhenmeter  sind das denn so im Normal- oder auch im Extremfall. Und wie steil ist noch fahrbar? Wie hoch steht denn dabei der Sattel über oder unter dem Lenker?
> Und wieviel schneller ist man mit einem 12kg Hardtail? Fast jeder sagt ja dass 18kg viel zu schwer für uphill sind. Aber wenn ich mir meine 5kg Camelback aufschnalle merke ich da keinen Unterschied. Mal ehrlich, würdest du mit deiner Sau ne mittelschwere Alpenüberquerung machen? Ist das Gewicht wirklich so entscheidend?




Es kommt auch darauf an , wie sehr man seinen inneren Schweinhund überwindet.Ich fahr mit meiner Sau auch bergauf ( etwas über 20kg).Ich bin heuer im Sommer den Altissimo rauf :kotz.Musst halt mehr Zeit einplanen.Allerdings habe ich auch einiges schieben müssen , da die Erdanziehungskraft am VR ausser Kraft gesetzt war  .Dafür war die Abfahrt auf der 601 voll gigantisch.Vielleicht ist die Boxxer ride ja eine Alternative mit ihren U-turn (von 178 mm-133 mm runterschraubbar).
Gruß Ernie


----------



## free.rider (31. Dezember 2004)

@TheTomminator

bergrauf ist der Sattel so hoch das ich mit den Füssen nicht mehr richtig auf den Boden komme. Das liegt aber auch daran das die Alutechrahmen ein sehr hohes Tretlager haben (bei mir 42cm). Der  Sattel ist dann so ca. 8 cm  über Lenkerklemmung. Berghoch fahre ich alles, was meine Kumpels mit dem Hardtail oder CC Fully auch fahren, nur eben langsamer. Einer hat ein Nicolai, das ist ist Gewichtmäßig in meiner Klasse und der kommt die Berge auch hoch. Aber für nen Alpenpass wäre mir die Sau dann doch zu schwer.


----------



## anderson (1. Januar 2005)

ich fahr mit meiner enduro mit 17-18 kg, 17cm fw und schweren sun dt felgen alles hoch, was die freunde mit 13kg cc-fullys fahren. steigung auf waldboden laut ciclosport 27% (zumindest paar meter). gabel absenken tu ich nicht, weil ich ausgefahren und mit dem bauchnabel auf dem vorbau besser hoch komme. höhenmeter im frühsommer in den bergen bis 1200, das es nicht mehr waren lag nicht an mir und nicht an der sau.

ich fahr jetzt im winter mein altes 13kg mokomoko mit vorne und hinten vielleicht 80-100cm. definitiv, die sau macht das besser!

alpencross? hängt mehr von deinen beinen ab, als vom rad.

haller


----------



## rsu (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,

was bergauf geht ist wohl alleine eine Frage Deiner Kondition   Bin einmal ca2200hm mit meiner 17,5kg Wildsau gefahren. Das war dann aber auch genug. Ansonsten sinds meist so zw 1000-1500hm. Wenn Du natürlich mit lauter fitten CC Racern unterwegs bist wirds wohl mühsam für Dich... 

Was Dich vielleicht noch interessieren wird wenn DU auch mal CC fahren willst: der Hinterbau neigt dazu beim Wiegetritt und kräftigen Antritt ordentlich "wegzusacken". Mit dem DHX5.0 kann man das dem Hinterbau aber ganz gut abgewöhnen.  

René


----------



## stevo knievo (15. Januar 2005)

weiß jemand wie es mit der rahmenhöhe (also von fußboden bis oberrohr) bei 26er Felgen aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (15. Januar 2005)

stevo knievo schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand wie es mit der rahmenhöhe (also von fußboden bis oberrohr) bei 26er Felgen aussieht?



Das hängt neben der Rahmengröße noch von folgendem ab:
- Dämpferlänge und -einbauposition
- Einbaulänger der Federgabel
- Größe der Reifen


----------



## stevo knievo (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Da hast du wohl Recht! Ich möchte mir eine Wildsau Hardride Single (mit einer Marzocchi 66 RC und 26 zoll wheels) kaufe/aufbauen. Ich weiß nicht rechte welche Rahmengröße ich brauche S oder M. Ich bin 1,77 cm groß. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 80 cm. Das Einsatzgebiet wäre: Freeride/Bikepark/Urban.


----------



## Froschloeffel (15. Januar 2005)

Hi

Da der Thread sowieso wieder ausgegraben wurde will ich auch noch was fragen  .
Ich bin 182 cm groß, kann ich da noch Hardride Größe M nehmen oder muss da schon L her?


----------



## Piefke (15. Januar 2005)

Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe die Wildsau Hardride FR in Größe M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr und das passt.


----------



## free.rider (16. Januar 2005)

@ Froschloeffel

bin 183, normal gebaut und fahre Grösse M. Oberrrohrlänge 56cm, das passt super. Aber die Geometrie  des Rahmens ist immer von Deine Körpergeometrie abhängig. Also besser messen und dann bestellen. EIn guter Bikeshop weiß das.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Januar 2005)

wenn ihr größe m fahrt, dann gebt doch mal eure rahmenhöhe (boden bis oberrohr) an, vielleicht hilft das dem knievo!!


----------



## Froschloeffel (16. Januar 2005)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Froschloeffel
> 
> bin 183, normal gebaut und fahre Grösse M. Oberrrohrlänge 56cm, das passt super. Aber die Geometrie  des Rahmens ist immer von Deine Körpergeometrie abhängig. Also besser messen und dann bestellen. EIn guter Bikeshop weiß das.



Hi 
Danke erst einmal doch wie findet man den heraus welche *Körpergeometrie* man hat?


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Januar 2005)

draufsetzen und wohlfühlen, oder eben nicht!


----------



## Alutech-Support (16. Januar 2005)

stevo knievo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Da hast du wohl Recht! Ich möchte mir eine Wildsau Hardride Single (mit einer Marzocchi 66 RC und 26 zoll wheels) kaufe/aufbauen. Ich weiß nicht rechte welche Rahmengröße ich brauche S oder M. Ich bin 1,77 cm groß. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 80 cm. Das Einsatzgebiet wäre: Freeride/Bikepark/Urban.



hey,
also ich würde dir ganz klar größe S empfehlen! gerade bei deinem einsatzgebiet! und mit deiner körpergröße haut das auch hin, ich bin selber 175 und fahre größe S, das passt alles wunderbar.

grüße
joh


----------

